

Google aims to take on Facebook with new social feature called 'Buzz' - sburgess
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/02/google-facebook-social-networking.html

======
synnik
"You will automatically follow the people you e-mail and chat with on a
regular basis."

I strongly dislike this. I regularly email business associates whom I would
not interact with outside of our professional connections. I do not want those
people automatically following me. I predict that privacy issues will have an
even greater stake on a Google social platform than they already do on
Facebook.

~~~
electromagnetic
I agree, I'd experience the exact same problems. I'm regularly emailing people
who are complete strangers to me outside work, and many are complete strangers
even when I'm at work. I don't want to be friends with these people, I've
actively chosen not to be.

My personal life is where I have friends, my professional life is where I have
colleagues. There's a line between the two that I don't cross, I've worked
with family all my life and I don't let personal and professional cross.

~~~
xal
Well don't you have the same split in the form of a private email address and
a personal one? If not then you should...

------
yashodhan
They're also going to take on yammer.com

~~~
theprodigy
That would be a good move, it would enrich the office apps they already have.
Its not hard to create the features that yammer offers and google will whoop
them on distribution alone.

------
apower
Yawn

